# International 424 Remotes



## jwg (Mar 4, 2012)

new to this how many remotes is there on the 1965 424 tractor i have a freeman front endloader and it work off the same controls as the rear and it makes it hard to run the rear 3 point is there another place i can hook up the front end loader any help on this 
thanks John


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

my 424 has a set of couplers on the rear with the leaver right under the seat to operate it.


----------

